# Backyard bbq pits



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

*20"X45" WITH A FIREBOX THAT HAS A LID ON TOP TO COOK STEAKS OR BURGERS THIS PIT IS A SMOKER THAT COOKS WITH EVEN TEMPERATURE THROUGHOUT THE MAIN CHAMBER ,WE INSTALL TUNING PLATES ,FOUR HEAVY DUTY CASTERS, TEMP GAGE,A BALL VALVE FOR DRAIN THIS PIT SALES FOR $1,500.00 , A 20"X 36" WITH A FIREBOX SALES FOR $1,200.00,CALL JOE AT 281-507-1090 OR EMAIL [email protected] FOR ANY QUESTIONS ON OUR BACKYARD PITS OR TRAILER MOUNTED SMOKERS WE DO HAVE THE BEST PRICES IN TOWN.






















*


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking Pits!!


----------

